# SE Wisconsin yarn crawl



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Got this in my email this am. For anyone in the area


Greetings! 



This is coming a bit early, but please mark your calendars for the 2016 Wandering Ewe Yarn Crawl, Friday and Saturday, July 29th & 30th. We're all in for this southeast Wisconsin's yarn crawl event! For all the latest details "like" the Wandering Ewe on Facebook.

Hope to see you at the shop soon,


Ann and all the ladies of the Grafton Yarn Store

Grafton Yarn Store 

&#57344;[email protected]


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

You're welcome. I purchased a pattern from them and get all these nice emails, but they are a little far for me. Know you and they will have fun


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Maybe I should visit my Mom in Milwaukee


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Casper1: that sounds like a nice visit. Possibly get more than one thing done at a time.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes it would.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

annhkmiller said:


> You're welcome. I purchased a pattern from them and get all these nice emails, but they are a little far for me. Know you and they will have fun


I was wondering why someone from Colorado knew about a yarn crawl local to me 

However, I didn't know anything about it so this is nice info!


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

We don't have anything like this here in Pueblo. Our extent is a Joann, Hobby Lobby and Walmart. There is one LYS in Pueblo West, about 11 miles from here that sells real wool and seems to always have some type of activity going on, but the two LYSs we did have here in town closed due to the owners both going to Denver because of family matters. There were a couple in Florence, again about 35 miles away, that closed, and all of the Alpaca farms there also went by-by. There are some Farms in the northeast side of Colorado Springs, but that is probably a couple hours away. There is also another LYS with real wool about 60 miles south. Since we have the State Fair here in town, and we definitely live in cattle country, A lot of the women who live in the high country wait until the Fair to come in and get their handwoven/dyed/unspun stash for the year. Kind of like the old westerns where the ranches are completely cut off from civilization during the bad winter and the housekeepers/wives/4Hers get their supplies while they can.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

This is interesting. Just got a PM from admin stating that this notice is being moved to offline events announcements and discussions. Someone is definitely watching.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Wouldn't it be fun for anyone on the forum in the SE Wisconsin area could meet at the Grafton Yarn Shop on one of those days?


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Carol 
Yes it would


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Wish I could be there for that. I'm definitely going to visit the Grafton Store when I'm up there.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks. May have to schedule my next WI visit during this time


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

PM me if you think you would be interested in meeting at the Grafton Yarn Shop on Saturday July 30th.

Carol J.


----------

